

Unix Command-Line Kung Fu - alexk
http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/Unix_Command-Line_Kung_Fu_(SANS).pdf

======
fexl
Amazing that I just now learned Ctrl-R after so many years of bash use.

------
notaddicted
The suggestion on page 28 to use .[^.]* to match dot files is wrong I think,
it won't match anything with a second dot in it, when they really want to
avoid '.' and '..'.

~~~
notaddicted2
No procrast kept me from fixing this and I couldn't stand it. The example is
right and I am wrong. I was thinking about regex syntax, not globbing syntax.

------
tyrmored
I always seem to learn at least one new trick with each of these.

------
sriram_sun
Wow! I learned a lot! Thanks!

------
joe_the_user
Hmm,

Text starts talking about tab completion without giving slightest explanation
of what it is. Oddly, I was wondering that a few week ago. Any guru ready to
give a hint?

~~~
Robin_Message
Tab completion is pushing the tab key at the command line or in an editor
(it's often not tab in an editor, eclipse uses control-space I think). The
computer will then complete what you were typing for you as if by magic. I
have written whole dissertations just by typing the title and then leaving a
heavy book on the tab key _.

_ Different commands lines and editors vary, but in general tab completion
will complete the current word/filename/command if it is unambiguous, and
provide some kind of listing if it is ambiguous -- so on the bash command line
it will beep if it can't complete, but pushing tab twice will then show all
the possible completion.

